# What is the appropriate syringe tip size for handfeeding?



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi everyone!!!

I am planning to buy some stainless steep crop feeding needle. There are a variety of tip sizes I can choose from. The choices are...

1.4mm
2.4mm
3.0mm
4.0mm
6.4mm

These feeding needles will be add onto the syringes that comes with.

*My question is: Which tips size for what age range of chicks???*

This is the feeding schedule that I used

Age of Chick Feeding Amount
1-4days 1-2cc [every 2 hours]
5-7days 2-3cc [every 3 hours]
8-14days 4-6cc [7:00am, 11:00am, 3:00pm; 7:00pm, 11:00pm]
15-24days 7-10cc [7:00am, 12:00pm, 5:00pm, 11:00pm]
25-34 days 11-15cc [7:00am, 5:00pm, 11:00pm]
35-44days (fledging) 11-15cc [7:00am, 7:00pm]
45 days to weaning 11-15cc [7:00pm]

Thank you for reading


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm not sure that anyone here uses crop feeding needles - most people use conventional syringes. Why do you want to use the needle? This type of feeding (also called gavage feeding) is faster than the conventional method but it's a lot less natural - the chick doesn't even get to taste its food!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I honestly wouldn't use a needle to feed baby Cockatiels - I've heard and read they're *very *dangerous and should only be used if you have a lot of experience in using one. 

I know breeders who have been breeding and hand-feeding/hand-raising birds for years and years, and they refuse to use a needle. They're mainly used to force feed an ill/weak bird.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

*It is not really a needle!!!*

it is not a sharp needle that you withdraw blood!!!

It is a stainless steel rod like structure with a ball end tip similar to the water bottle that is used for hamester.

Basically it is really safe. I had experience in handfeeding cockatiels. I used to se syringe but the tips is way to big for the cockatiels that are few days old. The local syringe I found have a big tips. 

Luckly, L & M bird band company sale interesting stuff for handfeeding birds. So I wanna try and experiment something new~~~~~~~~


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If it is not used properly it can cause some real damage, and you will not be aware of it until it is too late. Below is some pix's of the affects of things that were used as time savers, or to make handfeeding easier. 

As to syringe tips being too large for the little babies. You do not put the syringe in the mouth...you place it along the side of the beak, hold the head steady, and as the bird swallows you release formula.


----------

